
This Coding School Wants Graduates to Share Their Income - relham
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-15/this-coding-school-wants-graduates-to-share-their-income
======
nickfogle
Wow, as if student loans weren't burden enough. This seems like an even worse
sort of indentured servitude.

